# Moultrie digital trail camera problems?



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2005)

So to save a buck, I purchased a Moultrie 1.3 MB digital trail camera, the one at Wal-Mart for $99.  I placed it on a persimmon tree facing another persimmon tree.  The first pictures I got were of a doe and her fawn searching for and munching on persimmons.  

I also got some nice pictures of a cow up close and personal.  Interesting the doe and fawn were all around the camera and never paid it attention, but the cow went straight for it.  The cow pushed it around the tree at least two times.

So my question is this...What kind of problems have people been having with the Moultrie cameras?  I know they are cheap and probably are near as nice as the higher dollar cameras, but mine took nice clear pictures.  Even the little (althought fat) fawn tripped the sensor at about 8 feet out.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't own one but have heard alot about them.  From what I am gathering, they are great for feeders of food plots or anywhere the deer are semi stationary.  The only problem I have heard is slow trip times on trails or with walking deer.  But like I said, for feeding deer, they seem to be doing a good job.  I think they are well worth the 100 bucks they cost.  I might try one later.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2005)

Here is one of the pictures from my Moultie camera.  From zooming the picture in, the flat head and two dark spots look to me that this a male fawn.

There are several others that look just as good.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2005)

Here is another picture.  This is the first one my camera took of a deer.  Sorry about the camera angle, a cow pushed the camera around a bit.

Notice this is a picture of the deer while it is walking and it was able to get the deer just as it walked into the picture area.  Of course, the deer is pretty close to the camera.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2005)

Another picture.  This is the first picture the camera took of the fawn.  I am surprised the small fawn was enought trip the motion detector to take a picture.  I seems to be standing still.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2005)

The camera skew culprit.     I have about 10 of this guy.

I think he sees me.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine works very well I have a few pics and I will get them posted.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds like you got 1 of the good ones.Most folks that have problems have em from the start.Deuce had some problems with his but solved them with changing his setup lower to the ground.Some folks complain about slow start up after a long idle period,Hang on to your reciept.
KD


----------



## SCPO (Sep 10, 2005)

i bought one several years ago. seems like it used 1 6 volt amd 2 c cells, not sure. anyway they sent it back converted to where it used only 6 volt battery. it was same camera i had sent them because i had painted and camo,ed it. they also sent me a rechargeable battery and charger. it takes great pictures.


----------



## TMeek (Sep 10, 2005)

*I bought one*

I bought a moultrie a couple of weeks ago.  Set it up in the house to get a feel for how high to hang it and also to see the quality of the picture.  My family would walk past it without it taking a picture.  My son even would get in front of it and literally have to swing arms and "dance" to get it to take a pic.  I know that I had the height right b/c of the laser aimer....Anyway, after a week of it sitting in a high traffic spot outdoors with no pics, I returned it.  I guess I was glad that it came from Walmart since they take back anything.  With this said, I feel like I may have gotten a bad camera out of the bunch, but rather than trying again, I went to basspro and got a trail cam for a/b 170.  A little more but takes the pic when you walk in front of it.  Just my 2 cents.... By the pictures in the original post .... the old saying....If it aint broke.......


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 13, 2005)

I got one about 6 weeks ago. I have noticed that if you use the internal memory it is slower than if you insert the optional SD memory. I bought 2 extra 128meg SD chips and swap them out. The only time I was disapointed with it so far was the time I had it set up using the internal memory. I got a lot of pictures with nothing in them. When I switched back to using the SD memory I got lots of deer again. 

Here is a pic from my stand opening moring. They were there as I walked up to the stand. Bummer


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 21, 2005)

Mine apparently doesn't work with the flash.  It 'whites out' the picture.      Guess I'll just use it without the flash.  
The video mode is useless.


----------



## bollweevil (Sep 21, 2005)

im glad to hear some of this discussion. i am or was considering purchasing one of these digital cameras from walmart but wasnt sure since the last moultrie trail cam i bought was the most useless thing. it never worked i sent it back and after they "fixed" it i put it back in the woods and it still dont work. i decided now that i will not be purchasing one from walmart our moultrie in general.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 21, 2005)

Still happy with mine.  I do have a few white-out pictures with the flash like Phil.  Some of these white-out picutes are during evening hours when the flash was not needed, but it fired anyway.  So far I have maybe 65 pictures over a 3 week period.  Some were night shots and some were in the fog.  I was surprised the flash has not affected the deer.  I have mine setup to take 3 pictures when the sesor is tripped.  I have several pictures of the same deer feeding even after the flash has fired. 

I have not taken any pictures using the internal memory.  I use a 128 MB card and a 256 MB card and swap them out.  It just so happens the Moultrie uses the same cards as my regular digital camera so that saved me a few bucks.

So far, no pictures of bucks only does and the occasional cow.  I plan on moving it to the deep woods behind my house.  Might even setup the feeder and see if I can get some pictures feeding.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 21, 2005)

Heres a buck from our club taken last week that Deuce sent me.It was taken with a moltrie 1.3 .So far hes happy with his and has bought another one.He had some problems with it at first that was related to his setup.


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 21, 2005)

Got 2 with 128 mb memory cards. Love em!


----------



## irwoodsman (Sep 22, 2005)

*moultrie 1.3*

i bought one obout 3 months ago from wal-mart.
the first day i set it up in the living room to catch any and all of my wife and 2 children. after several hours there were no photos!
so i tried experimenting, ......... after 3 days all i got was white out photos and my kids looking like monkeys jumping up and down in front of it.
i did set it in the woods behind the house but after 7 days i had 1 photo of 1 doe.  the trail i set it up on has deer using  it every day. after my disapointment subsided i took it back and received a full refund!

i purchased a cudde back from ebay from tripple oak outdoors. it has been out for 2 weeks and i've got over 150 photos; all deer. the batteries are still good and i love my cudde back!!!

i would have loved keeping the moultree but it did not serve my purpose.
good luck to all that have one!!!!


----------

